# Brick's Tasteless Medicine co cod liver oil bottle



## RCO (Jan 5, 2021)

actually found this bottle summer of 2019 , just never got around to photographing it or posting it here . it was in a box of donated bottles someone left behind in the re use building at dump ( which was closed all of 2020 due to covid 19 , no one was allowed to donated stuff but back in 2019 someone was leaving some bottles there , not much good but I felt this one worth keeping )  so its been in a box in the garage since , kept it at time cause I had never heard of brand before and it looked old as its corked bottle

did a little research , the bottle appears to be a small Canadian company called " Brick's Tasteless Medicine co " which was based in Toronto Ontario . 

the product was cod liver oil but mixed into a tonic which included syrup , malt and wild cherry bark 

it supposedly cured everything from Bronchitis , croup , weakness , blood disorders , nervous disorders , fevers maybe even covid ? but the offered a money back guarantee if it didn't work so I don't think it was a total fraud like others

was only sold at druggists not basic retail stores and started out as being fairly expensive , the add I found says a 8 oz bottle cost 50 cents and a 20 oz bottle a $1 but that was back in 1907 , I think this is the 20 oz bottle 

most of the info I found came off an add I found in an old newspaper online from 1907 , it had been run in various newspapers in Canada , product was still being sold in the 20's and advertised in papers in Newfoundland into the 60's


----------



## RCO (Jan 5, 2021)

the old newspaper ad


----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 5, 2021)

Though I've never tried one I've heard that bricks are tasteless...


----------



## RCO (Jan 5, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Though I've never tried one I've heard that bricks are tasteless...


no idea if it was really tasteless ? perhaps just a claim or didn't taste as bad as other cod liver oil drinks 

back then the market was flooded with tonic's being sold all claiming to do wonderful things and was no real way to prove or laws against it back then 

I'm unsure what the name brick is from ? could be the owners name ? or some other connection


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 5, 2021)

RCO said:


> no idea if it was really tasteless ? perhaps just a claim or didn't taste as bad as other cod liver oil drinks
> 
> back then the market was flooded with tonic's being sold all claiming to do wonderful things and was no real way to prove or laws against it back then
> 
> I'm unsure what the name brick is from ? could be the owners name ? or some other connection


I assume it must be the owner's name.  I've never seen this one before, must not be too common.


----------



## RCO (Jan 5, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> I assume it must be the owner's name.  I've never seen this one before, must not be too common.



that's what I kind of wondered , trying to do some more research on it but sort of hit a wall 

had never seen it before either which was why I kept it at the time , doubt its common as its price seems high for the time and it was only being sold thru druggists


----------

